# Not very familiar with air tools....



## Nana'sBoy (Aug 29, 2008)

I only have a 5 gallon air compressor (90 psi). What can I get for an impact gun which will actually remove the lug nuts on my truck? The one I have is sucks! It won't even turn them on the highest torques setting. Or is there something different I should do with the gun?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 30, 2008)

First, if your gun looks anything like





you should immediately toss it in the nearest garbage can.  It doesn't matter what brand it is, what specs it claims to have, etc - they're sold under at least a thousand different names, and none of them are worth owning.

How large of truck do you have?  A 1/2" drive impact wrench will work great for anything up to a 1-ton pickup, but for larger you'll probably want a 1" gun.

Brand matters - if possible, get Ingersoll-Rand, Mac, or Matco.  Some people like Snap-On too.  

The best bang-for-your-buck seems to be the IR231 series:




You can pick up a new one for about $125-$150 depending on where you shop.  If you want to save money, you can pick up exact clones of it under other brands for $40ish, that seem to work almost as well.

If you have a big truck, get a 1" drive impact wrench.  The harbor freight $119 one works quite well.

For a 1/2" impact wrench, you'll want to use 3/8" rubber air hose.  Do NOT use 1/4" hose, plastic coily hoses, etc.  For a 1" impact wrench, you'll want at least 1/2" hose.

If your air compressor is crap, the regulator might not be able to supply enough air - the classic symptom is the tool running at full speed for a fraction of a second then slowing down.  For an impact wrench on a 125PSI or less compressor, you'll want the regulator cranked as high as it can go, not set to 90 at no flow - the tool's 90psi recommendation is _at the tool_ with the tool running, so the regulator has to be set high enough to compensate for line losses, etc.  If you have a really poor regulator, either replace it with a better one or plumb a second air coupler directly to the tank for using your air tools.

Use good couplers - import ones will work, but good 6-ball ones from your local supplier of quality air tools will work much better.  Cheaper ones often restrict the air flow a lot.


--Bushytails


----------



## primaveria (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree with Bushytails, I love my IR.


----------



## athos76 (Sep 14, 2008)

If its for your truck, go buy one of the 12v impact wrenches.  I got one for my jeep, and the cord is long enough to reach all the tires and the jeep next to me.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

What brand did you get?  I find those rarely have enough torque....

--Bushytails


----------



## BPJOOP93 (Sep 17, 2008)

athos76 said:


> If its for your truck, go buy one of the 12v impact wrenches.  I got one for my jeep, and the cord is long enough to reach all the tires and the jeep next to me.


how can you have a cord on acordless tool? the new milwaukee cordless tools are excellent, if you dont want to up your air compressor.  spend the money wisely when it comes to air tools. i have a porter cable 2 stage ac, and a bunch of different air tools and you get what you pay for. i have one of those cheap impacts listed at the top of this thread and its worked great for about 13 years. just remember to take care of them and OIL THEM.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2008)

BPJOOP93 said:


> how can you have a cord on acordless tool?



I assume he means 12v car battery, this unit plugs into the car lighter and has a digital torque control


----------

